# 4th of July EPIC Sale!!! BOGO FREE all week long!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 30, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*4th of July*
*Thursday Sale!!!*

*THIS WEEKS SALE IS HUGE!!! An EXPLOSION of BOGO FREE offers ALL WEEK LONG!!!

I am not even going to list everything like I normally do, I am just going to leave it up to our valued customers and members to look and see below what we have to offer you this week...you will not be disappointed one bit!!!

Muscle Research staff and family wishes all of you a happy and safe 4th of July holiday weekend...don't forget to check out our sale which will be ALL WEEK LONG!!!
*


















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Bogo galore!!!8 items are buy 1 get 1 free.This sale is huge ,guys should really give this one a strong look!*


----------



## cane87 (Jul 2, 2016)

Off  the top of my head. i think katana is the biggest savings in this huge sale.Buy 1 and get 1 free on a $70 product


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jul 5, 2016)

*Tuesday BUMP!!!*

*Hope everyone had a great 4th of July weekend, we still have this epic sale going on for 2 more days, so don't hesitate to take advantage of all these BOGO FREE deals!!! Thursday will be a new sale and although we try and give you the best deals every week, this weeks sale is going to be hard to top folks...order now what you need!!!*​


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jul 6, 2016)

Last chance to get in on this awesome savings!

If you haven't been convinced already, hopefully this will help you:




*Beastdrol Starter Stack:*

$50 off a great stack that includes your bottle of Bdrol, T-Base, Test Infusion and Forged Post Cycle. This makes for a great mild cycle with plenty of DHEA from your Bdrol along with the T-Base. Set your nutrition and training toward whatever your goals are and this stack is going to help you get there! I'd personally run the Bdrol and T-Base side by side and then use either Test Infusion of Forged PCT solo one after the other to really milk things out, but you could obviously run one on cycle or double down in PCT.

*Forma Stanzol + Test Infusion BOGO:*

Test Infusion is great for PCT or just natural test boosting. It's got a solid profile I rave about constantly, along with the additional support supplements to boot. Forma is great for on cycle AI, in PCT, or just to cut up a bit. Hard to pass this one up!

*Katanadrol BOGO:*

Summer is already here, but if you want to cut -- this will help you cut. I ran this a while back and really enjoyed it. Just keep in mind that your Katana does have some caffeine in there, so you'll want to go easy on the other stim fat burners and pre-workouts. If you're looking to ramp things up, I'd look at adding T-Base to the mix for some additional DHEA and 1-DHEA, thus allowing you to run 2 bottles back to back instead of doubling down on those bottles (and thus getting way too much caffeine each day).

*Yo-Whey BOGO:*

Yo-Whey is delicious. If you're looking for a treat, you've found it. If you're looking to add calories, you've found it. I would hands down recommend this over a weight gainer. The macros lean much more toward a MRP, so it's harder to fit into a cut, but it's delicious stuff. I'm a sucker for Thin Mint, but Pumpkin Spice is great, too. I've actually yet to try any of the other flavors just because these two are so delicious. This is a steal for 4 lbs. of protein SHIPPED.

*Test Infusion BOGO:
*
I've already addressed this -- TI is great! 

*Ursolic Acid BOGO:*

This is a compound I've seen a cult following with, similar to ECDY and what I've seen thus far on laxo. Some people swear by the stuff and others say they get nothing. One of the things with it is it generally requires a higher dose, so the BOGO really allows you to take advantage and play around with the higher dosing for a very reasonable price. It's touted as a solid addition for a cut, as well as adding some lean mass.
*
Premium Powders BCAA, ALCAR, and Beta Alanine BOGOs:*

These are pretty straight forward. These are 400g containers and are really nice size (pretty much the same container as Pump Juice). They give you plenty of product without taking up too much shelf space. I'm generally a sucker and go with the flavored BCAAs these days (APS Chain'd Reaction, GSN AminoFuze and ALRI Humapro are all really solid), but the beta alanine is one I still always buy (and ALCAR has a ton of benefits and is another I really need to incorporate back in). One of the perks with these is you can purchase a flavor tub for just $5 to add to it, even though most of these are pretty mild and don't really NEED it. But if you're one who makes your own pre-workouts, it comes in very handy!


----------



## cane87 (Jul 7, 2016)

hope everyone got to take advantage of this amazing bogo sale.Our new sale will be up shortly, stay tuned !


----------

